# BMW's Incorrect Fueling Protection System



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Several owners in the 335D thread have noticed difficulty in fueling the 335D: refueling taking far too long, and the fill stop (to prevent overflow and spills) not working at all. I think this BMW system explains what they have been observing:

http://www.cleanmpg.com/forums/showthread.php?p=182447

I don't have any ideas on how to improve the problems being observed, but thought if everyone could see the system explained, the ideas would start flowing (no pun intended).


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you for the post. That clarifies things immensely.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought I read a similar explanation on the BMW website awhile back but maybe I just read it on that link instead.


----------



## santo (Dec 23, 2009)

If you haven't seen this already, here is a brief description in a great webcast about the BMW Advanced Diesels direct from BMW NA. Check http://www.bmwusanews.com/diesel/ Chapter 4 at 17:30. There's some other good information that might be of interest to some.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the links, but it looks like the whole world gets this system. So much for my dreams of importing the standard filler neck and jettisoning my Incorrect Fuel Spilling System into the weeds.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

*shrugs* I only had problems (this includes slow fill/overfill) when I was using the adapter when it wasn't necessary.

In 17 fillings, since not using the adapter, I've had no issues whatsoever filling up my car.

Maybe it's the California pumps?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Might have something to do with the pumps there. It has been an issue with all twenty of my fillups. There were a couple where it pumped at least at an okay speed but still no where near a normal speed but all had overfill issues and most of those resulted in diesel on the fender and rear tire. I do try to avoid the overfills but not been all that successful at that.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Stugots said:


> *shrugs* I only had problems (this includes slow fill/overfill) when I was using the adapter when it wasn't necessary.
> 
> In 17 fillings, since not using the adapter, I've had no issues whatsoever filling up my car.
> 
> Maybe it's the California pumps?


Filled up 3 times already and all 3 resulted in diesel on the side of my car and the tire/wheels. The tire/wheel diesel is the worst as the only way to get rid of it is to remove the wheel and hit it with simple green and scrub/rinse off. Wife is pregnant and can't stand the diesel smell in the garage. So far, Union 76/Chevron/Shell have all spilled. I'm going to try an Arco/BP next, they only take cash without a surcharge tacked on though.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

magbarn said:


> Filled up 3 times already and all 3 resulted in diesel on the side of my car and the tire/wheels. The tire/wheel diesel is the worst as the only way to get rid of it is to remove the wheel and hit it with simple green and scrub/rinse off. Wife is pregnant and can't stand the diesel smell in the garage. So far, Union 76/Chevron/Shell have all spilled. I'm going to try an Arco/BP next, they only take cash without a surcharge tacked on though.


I've exclusively used 76 stations, both in Riverside and San Diego counties. Seems to me that the pumps up by you would be *more* likely to have the right nozzle size vs. where I'm frequenting, but I could be wrong.


----------



## spacegeek (Mar 16, 2008)

My 'd' is making its way to the Panama Canal... so I'm just in prep mode. I admit I'm uneasy about the overfills reported as I always seem to head to a station when I'm in full work clothes, which for me means heels! (Female driver here.) Not looking forward to the messes and/or ruined shoes.  Reading this thread curiously.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

spacegeek said:


> My 'd' is making its way to the Panama Canal... so I'm just in prep mode. I admit I'm uneasy about the overfills reported as I always seem to head to a station when I'm in full work clothes, which for me means heels! (Female driver here.) Not looking forward to the messes and/or ruined shoes.  Reading this thread curiously.


Do you have 76 stations nearby? It sounds like Stugots is having good luck with them in his neck of the woods.


----------



## spacegeek (Mar 16, 2008)

There is one on my regular route, as a matter of fact! Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## DC335i (Nov 2, 2006)

We are at just under 3k miles, and have experienced overflow about 75% of the time. The only way I've been able to avoid it is to fuel very slowly, anticipate how many gallons it is going to take, and then watch closely for bubbles and listen for the gurgling to know when to stop pumping. Even then, if I pump too quickly it will burp out during mid-fill. This is always without the adaptor, using car pump handles (not the truck ones) and generally at BP stations. I tried to fill-up at a Sonoco station a few weeks ago and found that the pump wouldn't work at all. The Sunoco pump had two handles, one for trucks the other for cars. The car handle was apparently from a gas pump because it was too small to get the safety flap to open in tank fill. I didn't want to use the adaptor for the truck pump, so I went to another station. This really isn't right, especially when regular diesel pumps won't fit more than an inch or two into the tank fill. I can understand that we can't use the truck pumps without the adaptor, but for the car pumps to not work properly is totaly off base for a car at this price.  Except for this ongoing saga, we love the car.:bigpimp:


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

I've yet to encounter a problem in 6,500 miles with my X35d, including a trip from Chicago to Phoenix. Even the one time I had to stop at a rather dingy truckstop with diesel mainly for Semis, there was a single pump at the end which had the right nozzle (probably for the diesel pickup business).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wonder if any chances that if enough people complained that BMW would do something. Guess I kind of already know the answer is snow balls chance in hell of them doing anything. Then half wonder if any aftermarket solution(different fill neck) might come about.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Penguin said:


> I've yet to encounter a problem in 6,500 miles with my X35d, including a trip from Chicago to Phoenix. Even the one time I had to stop at a rather dingy truckstop with diesel mainly for Semis, there was a single pump at the end which had the right nozzle (probably for the diesel pickup business).


Maybe the fill neck is better on the Xd or maybe you just have better luck than some of us. Btw diesel pickups or at least mine work with the bigger nozzles.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

spacegeek said:


> My 'd' is making its way to the Panama Canal... so I'm just in prep mode. I admit I'm uneasy about the overfills reported as I always seem to head to a station when I'm in full work clothes, which for me means heels! (Female driver here.) Not looking forward to the messes and/or ruined shoes.  Reading this thread curiously.


My suggestion, buy a box of gloves, put a big old towel underneath the fill-neck, stand back and "fill 'er up!" Hopefully the auto-shutoff will take care of things. I was wearing a suit when my last mishap happened and between the nitrile gloves, shoe covers, and standing back, I didn't get a drop of diesel on me. I did have these BTW (see below) and everyone looked at me funny. Can't wait to find a pump that works!


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

my first fillup was mess but 2nd and 3rd were easy. No spills, auto shut off worked perfectly. As it is nearing 14.5 gallons I go easy and so I think that is helping me avoiding all problems.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> Maybe the fill neck is better on the Xd


Could be... perhaps the 335d has poorer venting or more bends in the fill tube.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Penguin said:


> Could be... perhaps the 335d has poorer venting or more bends in the fill tube.


How far does the nozzle go into yours? With mine I'd guess 1-2", it is constantly the same length regardless of pump I have tried. My guess is that is why the auto shut off on the pump fails to work. Mine pumps VERY slowly though, no idea why that is but do know it is something with my car since the other cars on the same pumps have zero issues with speed.


----------

